# Empire Free Company as Bretonnian Bowmen/Men-At-Arms?



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Im working on a Bretonnian army as my first WFB army, and I was looking for some sources to use for conversions to add some variety to my units and I noticed the Empire Free Company, which is thankfully lacking the frilly bits from other Empire models. 

From looking at pics of the sprues and that you get at least 8 bows, 4 great swords (perfect for converting a Paladin with Great Sword, which I need), and with some minor converting some Men-At-Arms or Battle Pilgrims. So what do folks think, would they look right? They aren't uniform, which would work for peasants, right?


----------



## Chaserpeach (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds alright, you could do a Border-Princes or Tilean themed army maybe: they look kinda like it?


----------

